

Ambien (sleeping pill) Used to Wake Patients From Coma\Vegetative State - metamemetics
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2006/sep/12/health.healthandwellbeing

======
anigbrowl
Fantastic story. Sounds like a major lucky break in our understanding of
neurology.

